# Thinking about switching from prime now to logistics.



## powmoe (Jan 3, 2015)

Its been really hard to get prime now blocks. Was thinking I could get more blocks switching from redondo to Hawthorne warehouse. Ideally I would like to switch until Christmas and then switch back to prime now. I’ve got the ok to make the switch but not sure if I’ll be able to switch back. Any thoughts?


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

idk about your market, but here if you switch out of Prime Now to Logistics, they’ll never let you switch back; they’ll just continue giving you the “the warehouse you requested isn’t accepting new drivers at this time” excuse.


----------



## mke (Dec 19, 2016)

I was logistics and thought about switching to now. But at my location there were plenty of logistics blocks/frequent extra rates so I didnt. 
They opened up both sides for all drivers about a month ago, i've gotten a few now blocks, and I like it, tips have been good, it's nice to have attended deliveries where I don' have to worry about stolen packages. But they are harder to get, in fact everything has been hard to get since the switch. 

If you have anyway to talk to the other side, i'd start there. With logistics you get a ton of packages but they are all pretty close, usually, and most blocks you finish early, but no tips. So you take the good with the bad.


----------



## Nsaudra (Mar 20, 2016)

At first it was a hard switch.. but I really liked most blocks were 4 hours... At first I was like 50 boxes what.....prime now was so much less. But after those 50 were all in two neghborhoods and I only used a 1/4 tank of gas it was a no brainer I'm glad that I switched.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Nsaudra said:


> But after those 50 were all in two neghborhoods and I only used a 1/4 tank of gas it was a no brainer I'm glad that I switched.


LOL. Wait until you get a long string of Apartment runs especially in HEB, or along HWY 360, and, the dreaded UTA run.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Don't bother with Hawthorne. Blocks aren't as plentiful as before. The split parts of the flex routes with DLA1.


----------

